# SAS Thanksgiving



## epicwayz (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello all I am new here but with Thanksgiving approaching and that being a hard time for me due to family issue's I figured others out there would be having a hard time with it too. So I had this great idea where we all make today (Wednesday) the best day possible and share it with everyone here. An SAS Thanksgiving celebration! This will hopefully alleviate some of the upcoming holiday stress of Thanksgiving and the dreaded black Friday. So who is with me?

My plan to make Wednesday great is to relax and have a real no pressure kind of day. I will not hold myself to any goals or standards. I will sleep in, and be lazy on the couch. I'm going spend as much quality time as possible with my fiancee and not let any negativity bring us down. I will also play some Modern Warfare 3, but only if it is not aggravating. Most importantly I want to make some posts on here to try and bring some others up and feeling good for SAS Thanksgiving!


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you Epicwayz, I only have to work half a day today, then for next 4 days I get to stay home, which makes me very happy. Welcome to Sas, hope your holiday is full of love, peace, and happiness.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

My parents canceled on coming to visit us for Thanksgiving. I'm disappointed, hurt, angry, and confused so I can relate.

However, my co-worker and I are going out for a (long) lunch today. I'm going to enjoy the fact that most of my other co-workers are out of the office. Tonight I'm going to relax and watch Sons of Anarchy. Will be sleeping in tomorrow and waking up to what should be a great football game. 

Welcome to SAS, epicwayz! Happy SAS Thanksgiving and enjoy your day!


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Great idea*

:clap* Great idea! I plan to play around in SAS today, do some laundry ,clean the house, do my sons homeschooling lesson and "vegging out"  For tommorow we go out to a resteraunt to eat with just 5 of us, so it wont be to bad,lol as long as I have my Klonopin!:afr*
*So thank you for making an awesome thread!!! Have a GREAT sas Thanksgiving!:clap*



epicwayz said:


> Hello all I am new here but with Thanksgiving approaching and that being a hard time for me due to family issue's I figured others out there would be having a hard time with it too. So I had this great idea where we all make today (Wednesday) the best day possible and share it with everyone here. An SAS Thanksgiving celebration! This will hopefully alleviate some of the upcoming holiday stress of Thanksgiving and the dreaded black Friday. So who is with me?
> 
> My plan to make Wednesday great is to relax and have a real no pressure kind of day. I will not hold myself to any goals or standards. I will sleep in, and be lazy on the couch. I'm going spend as much quality time as possible with my fiancee and not let any negativity bring us down. I will also play some Modern Warfare 3, but only if it is not aggravating. Most importantly I want to make some posts on here to try and bring some others up and feeling good for SAS Thanksgiving!


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy SAS Thanksgiving to you, and welcome! 
I worked for 8 hours today (which is a short day for me, so I'm happy!) and then went to the grocery store to get stuff for pumpkin pies and cranberry sauce that I'm going to make for my family's dinner tomorrow. I got home a few hours ago, got under my nice fuzzy blanket, and got on my computer. I'm probably going to read for a little bit while I wait for my boyfriend to get home from work.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## epicwayz (Nov 22, 2011)

It sounds like everybody is ready to go for the holiday. Thank you all for the encouragement and I hope we can all get through this holiday as happy as possible. After all that is how it was intended right? Let's not let SA win as we stuff our faces. Strength and respect.


----------

